# Max costume



## SNiPerWolF (Sep 23, 2009)

-delete-


----------



## ScrapeGoat (Sep 23, 2009)

Well, the good news is 'Max' is a pretty simple costume- just a one-piece jumpsuit with a hood, tail, paws and feet...


I'd say under $100 for materials, if you are going to do the sewing yourself- probably looking at a gray, fleece-like material.  Very much on the inexpensive side of things as far as a costume goes...


----------



## SNiPerWolF (Sep 23, 2009)

no lol i meant to say if there was anyone i could pay to make me one >_<


----------



## ScrapeGoat (Sep 23, 2009)

SNiPerWolF said:


> no lol i meant to say if there was anyone i could pay to make me one >_<




oh... 


probably, but I don't know where to point you for that-  I can't sew worth a damn.


----------



## SNiPerWolF (Sep 24, 2009)

darn xD lol im looking around hopefuly someone can do it


----------

